# oh man i just needed Yogies!!!



## ddpelp

Well.. my quick run into Petsmart to buy yogies made me look at the rat they had in a cage by hisself.. Little Dumbo tan to light brown.. I even had the Yogies in hand headed towards the checkout.. that is all I needed..

Well.. I now have 4 boys!!! Had three that I got about 4 weeks ago and after QT they will have an extra member. I brought the Dumbo home...
Funny seems like role reversal.. I called my wife and said .. they have a lonely Dumbo male all by hisself.. Before I got to the question she says so you are buying him right.. i said well in about 5 mins.. <g> I have 4 grand daughters that visit often so that is my excuse.. i buy them for the grand daughters (did that sound official) 

It is surprising how small he is. but like the wife said that is the size the 3 boys I already had were just 5 weeks ago.. They sure grow quickly.. I do have a large . very large cage I purchased when I bought my first two about 3 years ago.. soooo..

all I needed was Yogies!!! oh well. could not let him stay in that petshop buy him self


----------



## crapola

of course all you needed was yogies... but you HAD to have that rattie, lol!!


----------



## Mana

I *always* do everything I can to avoid looking at the rats in pet stores... because if they have any dumbo girls... I don't think I'd be able to resist ^^;


----------



## Sparker

I have a dumbo problem, too. We should start a Dumbo Anonymous group...

The only thing that stopped me from taking to home from the shelter last week was because another family was looking at them. I made myself leave the room... I looooove dumbos...


----------



## Holly

Maybe the new boy should be called "Yogies." That way, it will be the truth when you say you just went to pick up yogies!


----------



## twitch

lol, i like the name holly! very fitting and a nice way to remember this little episode. 

but really its so very common. my weakness for pet store rats would seem to be black mismarked berks. when i went in to get some items to fill my cage expansion all i needed were some toys and treats. well we got those and a little Babydoll too... i must say i can't be happier though. she is just a little ball of energy andjust a goob that i can't help but laugh and smile when i see her play with the others. and its things like that that make bad days tolerable 

we'll be looking forward to pictures of the new boy btw. :wink:


now, for mod things. as this is really a meet my rat sort of thing it is being moved to that section.


----------



## DonnaK

Well, I'm just disappointed in you... where are the pictures?? You tease us with a cute story and give us no pictures!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain

I agree with Donna. There cannot be a post in this section without pictures! its unethical. This is where you brag about how cute your new one is so brag away! lol


----------



## lostbutnotforgot

Sparker said:


> We should start a Dumbo Anonymous group...


Sign me up!  

Congrats on your new boy ddpelp! I hope he gets along well with your current boys, and I too demand pictures!


----------



## ddpelp

not real good pictures.. I let him get use to the QT cage a couple days. Seems to not mind getting out on my hand and is not afraid of camera. My picture taking needs improvement i will get a better shot when I get him out later..


----------



## Holly

AAwwww! Just look at him! I would have brought him home, too!


----------



## renay

...what colour is he? He doesn't look very beige, but hes very cutesies... and yes I want to sign up for dumbo anonymous to. Someone should make a myspace or facebook group or something haha.


----------



## cjshrader

I don't have any dumbos (yet) so I have a particularly special place in my heart for them. Whenever I'm at a pet store my girlfriend (or gf, as the internet calls her) always tries to get me to get one, but I have to resist the temptation. There are just too many problems with pet store rats!


----------



## Matt

I so want another male...I want a hairless dumbo or just a dumbo.


----------



## renay

aw my local pet store has a hairless black hooded dumbo male, VERY cute, he looks healthy enough but i wouldn't support their store.


----------



## crapola

at least you americans can have dumbo's... they are banned here in aussieland  coz of the quarantine issues 

"we want dumbo's"


----------



## ddpelp

curious. You can buy other types of rats? Why wouod a dumbo be not available?


----------



## crapola

we have normal top-eared ratties. in order to get dumbos here, someone would have to import them, and because australia has some of the strictest quarantining in the world, the poor things would be almost dead before they got out of quarantine. there has been some talk of importing rattie sperm but there's no guarantee that would survive the quarantine process either. guess we're destined to only ever have top-ears...


----------

